# Cottage for sale, Kirkbuddo, Scotland, June '08



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

This cottage/barn is up for sale. It sits on a cross-roads and if I had the money I'd buy it and convert it into a recording studio for local bands.










































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 2, 2008)

I have $50 and half a cheese sandwich, think that's enough to buy it?

Nice find


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

Now these are the places I like. Love all the stone, and love that fireplace. Was the little square inlet in the white wall a former smallish oven? or something along those lines?

Excellent find, love it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Smiley, don't think it was big enough for an oven, just seemed to be a recess.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2008)

Neosea said:


> I have $50 and half a cheese sandwich, think that's enough to buy it?



I can contribute half a crown and a box of old buttons.  Mind you, if three of us bought it, it would have to treble as a recording studio, a fishing den and an artist's studio! 

Lovely old cottage...love the higgledy-piggledy gable end beneath the chimney.


----------



## foz101 (Jul 3, 2008)

Former smiddy - £160k the pair - http://www.residential-property-scotland.co.uk/sale_central/bunside-kirkbuddo.htm


----------

